# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Serlain & acathisie

## pruts

Een vraagje om het herkenbaar is voor iemand en of iemand advies heeft?

Ik ben heel vatbaar voor de bijwerking acathisie of anders gezegd 'bewegingsdrang, trekken in de armen en benen, tot niet goed stil meer kunnen zitten'. Overwegend is dat een bijwerking van anti-psychotica (om die reden o.a. verdraag ik dat soort medicatie al helemaal niet) Maar nu schijn ik der ook wat last bij te hebben bij men AD Serlain. Niet heel ernstig, wat trekken in men linkerbeen en wat bewegingsonrust voor 't slapen gaan, maar het maakt het inslapen wel lastig. 

Ik heb wat gesurft op internet en het schijnt dat de zogenaamde anticholinergica zouden helpen? Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?

Positief? Negatief? Ik wil het allemaal weten! ;-)

Xx

----------


## pruts

Heej,

Ik heb zelf wat onderzoekwerk gedaan en Inderal (een bètablokker schijnt het beste te zijn) En ik neem nu al een tijdje Inderal en inderdaad het is veel beter. Misschien kan dit een hint zijn voor mensen die zich herkennen in dergelijke onrustgevoelens (of het nu van Serlain is of van iets anders) 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor het delen van deze info Pruts!!
Xx Ag

----------

